# This is odd??



## Tabswan (Jan 3, 2018)

Check this out! Anyone have thoughts on this???






Thanks for your story Lanell Camo! Like and Subscribe!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I kept trying to figure out what he was looking at.:-?

Dude must have been smoking... him and the old man.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Couldn't wait for the entire story. I think it was longer then the actual 45 minute set. So did he get a yote or not ? chicken in distress call ???? LOL.


----------



## Tabswan (Jan 3, 2018)

He ended up getting walked up on by a guy who may or not have been poaching a deer or was hearing chuker??? I don't even know??? like I said in the headline this is odd?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

:rotfl:Guess I better get a chicken call.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Sounds like a guy that thinks he owns the mountain. He is probably the same guy that puts up a tree stands and claims ownership to a watering hole. By the way, I have listened to "distess chicken" calls and could see where from a distance a chukar hunter could believe he was hearing chukars.

Distress chicken call
http://www.varmintal.com/ahunt.htm


----------

